# Update from 123FlashChat: HTML5 Chat Client



## Drew

Has anyone noticed any difference with this?



> The good news is that we have upgraded your HTML Chat Client to the HTML5 Chat Client! The benefits are: snappier performance and fast loading speed, and the best part is that it works across mobile, tablet or PC, even without flash player installed. Furthermore, the mobile UI is especially designed for better user experience.
> 
> What do you need to do then? Nothing. It's still the same address for your chat users, either those on PC or on mobile, so you don't have to change any code.
> 
> For more details about the HTML5 chat client, please check it at: http://www.123flashchat.com/html5-chat-client.


----------



## Ventura

It's been a bit faster, not much.. though. I learned to disable Youtube videos (possibly we could disable that for users) as soon as someone would enable the you-tube clip a lot of people said the computer would crash.

It's not a big deal to go to user settings, but... it resets each time you use chat.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yeah, people cybergroaned when I put up a YouTube clip. I had no idea it was even supported, but the groans were there. :stu


----------



## BAH

So I tried going on chat using my ipod, clicked on " load the non flash chat" and I was taken to the 123 chat welcome screen however, it just stayed like that, didn't load or anything.


----------



## pitbullmommy97

MooMoo415 said:


> So I tried going on chat using my ipod, clicked on " load the non flash chat" and I was taken to the 123 chat welcome screen however, it just stayed like that, didn't load or anything.


Same happened to me!
How can we get it to work?


----------



## Drew

Yeah, I had this issue too. 

I emailed their support about it.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Hi, I have a blackberry curve 9330. Last night I attempted to get on the chat and it just said it was initializing, with the chat never actually coming up. Multiple attempts to connect were made. My mobile internet service is pretty fast so I don't believe it was merely timing out.


----------



## Drew

Is it working for you guys now?


----------



## Brad

Still doesn't work on iPhone.. Which is weird because HTML5 is supposed to be supported on it.


----------



## Drew

Brad5 said:


> Still doesn't work on iPhone.. Which is weird because HTML5 is supposed to be supported on it.


How about now? I tried one other link change that might make a difference.

If it doesn't work now, it's not going to, but we are working on a longer term solution that will be very mobile friendly.


----------

